# New Toy



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Picked up a new razor Wednesday. I got rid of my ranger crew and got this 4 seater. Sure is a lot of fun to drive. Usually I would have bought from Nate in Alabama, but Blake at Mancuso South matched Nate's price. I hit it right, rebate month, Farm Bureau member discount, etc. He told me he may not always be able to match out of state prices, but he can get close. So give him a shot. Tell him Joey Rodriguez referred you. 

More mods to come on this machine. Already have the Wetsounds system for it. Need a chopped cage, shopping for that. If anyone here is a heck of a cage builder, let me know. Thanks


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Very cool, congrats!


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

That dude is sweet.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Mean Machine, Congrats!


----------



## printman (May 31, 2008)

Very nice. Love the color combo. Now load up and go to the dunes with us on the 30th in Oklahoma.


----------

